# Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen?



## ferion (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Nach Einsetzen einer __ Teichmuschel im letzten Jahr habe ich ungewollt neben Stichlingen und 4 Fröschen auch Billerlinge in meinen Teich ( ca 10m3) bekommen. Diese haben sich rasant vermehrt (ca. 50 Stk!) und haben jetzt dazu geführt, daß das Wasser sich dieses Jahr bereits jetzt dramatisch eingetrübt hat.
Alle Versuche, sie raus zu fischen, sind jämmerlich gescheitert.
Einen Filter möchte ich mir nicht anschaffen, da das Wasser ohne die Bitterlinge bisher für mein Befinden klar genug war.
Bin jetzt schon fast soweit, den Teich abzupumpen, da mir die Bitterlinge vermutlich sowohl Stichlingsneugeburten als auch Laich wegfressen werden.

Sorgen machen mir dahingehend allerdings die __ Frösche, die kurz vor der Laiche stehen: sollte ich die vorher versuchen rauszunehmen? Sröre Da sie erst letztes Jahr zugewandert sind will ich nicht riskieren, daß sie mir wegen des Stresses, den das Abpumpen sicherlich auswandert, entweder abwandern noch die Paarungsverhalten beeinträchtige. Andererer seits kommt ein Abpumpen NACH der Laiche nicht in Frage, da ich sonst den Laich vergessen kann.

Hat da einer eine Ahnung? Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar.
ferion


----------



## Moonlight (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*

Versuche es mal mit einem Schlepp- oder Zugnetz.
So was kann man sich sicher auch in einem Angelshop o.ä. ausleihen.

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*

Servus Ferion

Mit Bauchweh gebe ich Dir diesen Tipp ...

Hier findest du diese Reuse

Weiß ja net was du mit den Fischen machst ...

Ich würde sie ja hier im Forum anbieten ...


----------



## Regloh Essub (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*

Ein freundliches und zufriedenes HALLO,

vielen Danke für diesen Tipp, denn ich habe momentan ein ähnliches Problem und ich habe mir gleich die Fischreuse bestellt. Bei mir nahm seit dem letzten Jahr die __ Goldfisch- Population dramatisch zu. Nun möchte ich diese auf Grund meiner Teichgröße doch wieder etwas reduzieren. Nur, …es haperte leider an einer brauchbaren Idee, ich stand auch schon vor der Entscheidung meinen Teich leer zu pumpen um die Fische raus zu bekommen. Zur sich vielleicht aufdrängenden Frage was womöglich mit meinen Fischen passiert kann ich mit ruhigen Gewissen auf meine Teichnachbarschaft verweisen, …die mir die Kleinen gerne und dankend abnimmt. 

Liebe Grüße
Holger


----------



## canis (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*

Lass die Bitterlinge drin und nimm die __ Stichlinge raus. Denn während der Stichling weit verbreitet ist, ist der __ Bitterling inzwischen selten, bedingt durch den starken Rückgang an geeigneten Laichmuscheln. Nur da du eine offenbar lebende Muschel im Teich hast, konnten sich die Stichlinge überhaupt vermehren. Das ist selten genug und deshalb viel zu schade, das zu zerstören. 

Überdies: Wo willst du mit den Bitterlingen denn hin?


----------



## StefanBO (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*



ferion schrieb:


> Sorgen machen mir dahingehend allerdings die __ Frösche, die kurz vor der Laiche stehen: sollte ich die vorher versuchen rauszunehmen? Sröre Da sie erst letztes Jahr zugewandert sind will ich nicht riskieren, daß sie mir wegen des Stresses, den das Abpumpen sicherlich auswandert, entweder abwandern noch die Paarungsverhalten beeinträchtige. Andererer seits kommt ein Abpumpen NACH der Laiche nicht in Frage, da ich sonst den Laich vergessen kann.


Es handelt sich also um __ Grünfrösche? Mit denen habe ich zwar speziell keine Erfahrung, aber ganz allgemein musst du davon ausgehen, dass deren Kaulquappen gegen __ Stichlinge keine Chance haben werden. Es dürfte aufgrund der Größe der Stichlinge auch schwer fallen, geschützte Bereiche abzuteilen.

Stichlinge gelten als die "schlimmsten" Jäger (zumindest in ihrer Größe) im Gartenteich. Bei den üblichen Pfützengrössen von ein paar (10) Tausend Litern bleibt da nicht viel Platz. Bitterlinge sind da vergleichsweise noch harmlos, ähnlich den __ Moderlieschen.

Aber vielleicht gibt es ja doch Praxisberichte, die Möglichkeiten des Zusammenlebens von Stichlingen mit Amphibiennachwuchs aufzeigen? Und wie ist es mit Erdkrötenquappen, werden die von Stichlingen gejagt?


----------



## Christine (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*



ferion schrieb:


> da mir die Bitterlinge vermutlich sowohl Stichlingsneugeburten als auch Laich wegfressen werden.



Hallo,

das werden sie ganz bestimmt nicht tun. Hast Du mal einen Stichling gesehen, der sein Nest bewacht? Da hat so ein harmloser __ Bitterling nichts zu lachen. Zumal schon die kleinen __ Stichlinge ihre Stachelabwehr haben und so auf der Speisekarte ganz unten stehen. 

So lange Du nicht fütterst, was ja auch nicht notwendig ist, kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, das die Bitterlinge einen 10.000-Liter-Teich trüben können. Wenn Du aber meinst, die Bitterlinge müssten raus, dann biete sie doch umbedingt hier im Flohmarkt an - Bitterlinge werden gern genommen.

Du solltest lieber ein Auge auf die Stichlinge haben - bei mir wurden aus drei innerhalb kurzester Zeit über 100 - und es war gar nicht so einfach, die loszuwerden.


----------



## ferion (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*

Hallo an Helmut und Mandy,

danke für die Tips. Hab ich beide schon durch. War ein Totalflop


----------



## StefanBO (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*

Hallo,

noch als Nachtrag: Ich hatte auch mit ca. einem Dutzend Jungstichlingen angefangen, die sich in den ersten beiden Jahren so rasant vermehrt hatten, so dass ich im Sommer/Herbst jeweils ein paar Dutzend wieder abgegeben bzw. zurück ins Heimatgewässer gesetzt hatte. Im dritten (letzten) Jahr hielt es sich erstmals in Grenzen (Libellenlarven? Genetische Gründe, da eventuell der komplette Nachwuchs des ersten Jahres von nur einem Männchen stammte?)

Ein paar Bitterlinge waren auch immer dabei, die konnten die __ Stichlinge nicht klein halten. Im bewachten Nest ohnehin nicht, wie Christine es schon erwähnt hat. Ob sie sich überhaupt an Fischbrut "vergreifen", ist mir nicht bekannt. Eigentlich sind die Rollen wie gesagt umgeklehrt verteilt, die Stichlinge sind die Räuber.

50 Kleinfischen traue ich selbst im ausgewachsenen Zustand keine Probleme hinsichtlich der Wasserqualität (giftige Ausscheidungsprodukte) zu, wenn sie nicht gefüttert werden. Diese hatte ich mit den Stichlingen bei einem kleineren Teich als deinem auch nicht. Es kommt nicht auf die Menge der Fische an, sondern auf die Masse.

Hinsichtlich der Sichtweite würde ich bei einem Naturteich erst noch abwarten. Ich habe heute auch zum ersten Mal in diesem Jahr den Gewässerboden (ca. 70 cm) wirklich deutlich erkennen können - im Sommer ist das kein Problem! Die Krebsscheren sind bei mir noch unter Wasser, gerade mal ein paar vereinzelte Seerosenblätter (der kräftigen Supermarktsorte) sind an der Wasseroberfläche ... Das kann und wird sich alles noch völlig von alleine ändern und einspielen - so ist das nun mal bei Naturteichen.


----------



## ferion (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*

.....im Hinlick auf die anderen Tips (die ich alle dankbar gelesen habe):
Bitterlinge werden im nahegelegenen Teich ausgesetzt.


----------



## katja (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teich abpumpen zum Abfischen????*

was ist das für ein "nahegelegener teich"?

wenn der nicht privat ist, ist das verboten!


----------

